# No route matches "/" with {:method=>:get}

## TsAndrew

Доброго времени суток! Знающие люди, подскажите пожалуйста, поднимаю redmine на gentoo. Сам в системной администрировании вообще новичок. Что означает данная"

No route matches "/" with {:method=>:get}" ошибка и как её исправить? Помогите пожалуйста, заранее спасибо!

----------

## TigerJr

По вашему сообщению не ясно что могло вызвать такую ошибку. 

Ясно лишь что причин может быть много.

1. Ошибки в скриптах старой версии redmine.

2. Не верно сконфигурирован виртуальные хосты с CGI в веб-сервере

3. Веб серверу требуется модули (mod_fcgid mod_fastcgi mod_rewrite passenger_module)

4. Не настроен DirectoryIndex для файлов dispatch.fcgi

5. Веб сервер не видит .htaccess или нет соответствующей конфигурации i.e. AllowOverride all

6. Не верно настроен RAILS_ENV=production (Вебсервер использует конфигурацию RAILS_ENV=development)

7. Не установлены или не правильно установлены требуемые ruby gems

8. Также проблемы могут быть вызваны с расширенными ACL, AppArmour, SElinux

9. Ошибки с XML-parser

А вообще что от него работает, например webrik сервер?

 *Quote:*   

> bundle exec ruby script/rails server webrick -e production

 

P.S.

 *Quote:*   

> Сам в системной администрировании вообще новичок

 

Новички обычно не используют гентоо, особенно в связке с Apache, ruby, redmine.... 

Они обычно пользуются: *Quote:*   

>  apt-get install apache ruby redmine

 

И не надо морочить бабушек, особенно бородатых....

Почему возникла такая необходимость в gentoo и redmine?

----------

## TsAndrew

В том то и дело, что я даже не знал о существовании такой OC как gentoo.  

А столкнулся этой проблемой  потому что по работе поставили задачу, установить redmine, но если бы знал, что ОС такая "специфичная", то вообще не брался бы.

----------

## TigerJr

К сожалению(исходя из личного опыта) могу вам порекомендовать использовать такую связку с другими дистрибутивами, например CentOS Debian, учитывая вашу квалификацию как новичок, но в том случае если у вас нет острой необходимости именно в Gentoo.

Дистрибутив достаточно специфичный и требует углублённых знаний построения операционных систем и строить на нём связку с ruby gems может вызвать много проблем.

----------

## TigerJr

Я похоже накопал истинную причину проблемы. 

В портах имеется redmine-2.4.6 он требует ruby1.9 Однако ruby1.9 был удалён из портов недавно. 

Соответственно все админы использующие связку gentoo redmine после обновления портов emerge --sync остались внеудел =)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Соответственно напрашивается совет всем админам:
> 
> НЕ ОБНОВЛЯЙТЕ PORTAGE НЕ ПРОТЕСТИРОВАВ НА СОБАКАХ!
> ...

 

Особенно когда эксплуатируете критические сервисы. Это показывает истинную вашу квалификацию!!!

Новые версии redmine-2.6.7 (3.0.5 3.1.1) ещё отсутствуют в портах, поэтому их использование ещё может не поддерживаться дистрибутивом, а старая версия redmine-2.4.6 уже не работает из-за отсутствия поддержки со стороны сообщества.

Рекомендую скачать с оффициального сайта redmine-2.6.7 и использовать на свой страх и риск. До следующего emerge --sync %)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7828828.html#7828828

----------

